# A Bunch of New Items



## JBroida (Jul 3, 2015)

We just added quite a few new items to the site. They include a new 320 Grit Splash and Go stone and a 1500 Grit Splash and Go stone in the same vein as our new 3000 Grit stone. True splash and go stones... no soaking at all. We also added a bunch of Gesshin Kagekiyo knives in White #2 and Stainless, and a few other things.

See here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/new-items-list.html?limit=all

(some products are still missing pics and videos... we're working on them)


----------



## daveb (Jul 3, 2015)

I see the T Shirts have made it into stock. Kewl. For those of us that asked about them earlier - should we wait for invoices or order off the site?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 3, 2015)

the ones you asked for are still being made


----------



## gic (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Jon can you explain more of the difference between the 1200 splash and go and the new 1500?? TIA


----------



## JBroida (Jul 4, 2015)

yeah... the gesshin 1200 grit splash and go stone is a very soft resinoid based stone. It is very muddy, smooth feeling, fast cutting, and works best with a quick soak. It does soak in a bit of water, and even though its splash and go, its not quite the same as shapton for example. The finish it leaves is misty white and very even.

The gesshin 1500 grit splash and go stone is a true splash and go stone. It, like the 1200, is an alumina oxide based stone. Its extremely fast cutting, harder than the 1200, much slower dishing, leaves a higher polish than one might expect at that grit range, and doesnt soak in water at all. I thought having a true splash and go lineup might be nice, as even short soaking stones can be hard for kitchens, and resinoid based stones can crack over time with rushed repeated soaking and drying (slow drying is essential... they should be wrapped with a damp towel during the drying process). These new stones dont soak in water, and just need a small splash of water to work. This also means they dry quickly.

I also find it easier to get a clean edge off of this stone when compared to our 1200 and 2000.

Honestly, i think our 320 and 3000 are game changers... the 1500 not quite as revolutionary, but is still one of the better medium grit stones i've ever used... up there with our gesshin 2000.

Lastly, its important to note that these stones require a bit of a break in to work at their best. This includes initial rounding of the edges, flattening, re-rounding of the edges, and a bit of sharpening.


----------



## gic (Jul 4, 2015)

Cool, I love the 3k as you know. What's the story with the 320?? A splash and go low grit stone (other than a diamond of course) sounds very cool as well


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 4, 2015)

Would you mind rapping about where the 320 might fall in regards to the 220 and 400? The latter two I have, and sadly both have been pretty dished up. I've since flatten them, and the 400 is now super thin as a result. 
Much appreciated!


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm curious about the 320 in comparison to the diamond 400 you have made available. I particularly remember a comment about pulling on stainless cladding that I can't currently find anywhere.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 4, 2015)

marc4pt0 said:


> Would you mind rapping about where the 320 might fall in regards to the 220 and 400? The latter two I have, and sadly both have been pretty dished up. I've since flatten them, and the 400 is now super thin as a result.
> Much appreciated!



think of the 320 as a splash and go version of the 400... its not nearly as fast as the 220


----------



## JBroida (Jul 4, 2015)

Dardeau said:


> I'm curious about the 320 in comparison to the diamond 400 you have made available. I particularly remember a comment about pulling on stainless cladding that I can't currently find anywhere.



the diamond stone i have in that range is the 300a. Its not the one that pulls on stainless cladding. Thats the 800 grit vitrified one thats not even up on my website. The 300a is slower wearing, faster cutting, and leaves a very even finish, but doesnt provide the kind of tactile feedback or mud that the 320 provides. They are both splash and go, but the diamond one is still more than 4x the price.


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks, it was really early. I kind of think of everything from 3-4 as being the same. 

And it being a different stone explains why I can't find it. Thanks!


----------

